# Eggies!



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

So are these corie eggs? In the tank we have 2 cories, a new rubber lipp pleco, cherry shrimp and baby guppies. I guess it could possibly be from the pleco? I'm not sure didn't see them get laid soooo... what do we do??? 

*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Those are cory eggs, but unless they turn an amber colored they aren't fertile.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

everything i can see looks most definetly like cory eggs, congrats!


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks like the eggs my cory lays.


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Some turned amber but they all got eaten.  Maybe next time.


----------

